# Frage zu mybuffed und Autoblogs



## Blutraal (9. März 2015)

Ich vermisse schmerzlich mein http://my.buffed.de/user/304669/index/profileund werde immer auf das Forum umgeleitet. Auch im Forum gibt es keinen BLASC-Support mehr... Was ist da los?

 

Wollt ihr das nicht mehr?

 

---

 

Klar gibt es im Profil noch den Autoblog, aber ohne Anmeldung nicht zugreifbar (auch wenn man das so einstellt) - und Beiträge müssen immer auf "Vollen Beitrag lesen" geklickt werden, damit man die Items mit Mouseover sieht...


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Ich vermisse schmerzlich mein http://my.buffed.de/user/304669/index/profileund werde immer auf das Forum umgeleitet. Auch im Forum gibt es keinen BLASC-Support mehr... Was ist da los?


Infos dazu findest du hier:
http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/mybuffed-1152415/

Weg ist nichts.
 
Klar gibt es im Profil noch den Autoblog, aber ohne Anmeldung nicht zugreifbar (auch wenn man das so einstellt) - und Beiträge müssen immer auf "Vollen Beitrag lesen" geklickt werden, damit man die Items mit Mouseover sieht...


Wir mussten hier einen Kompromiss finden, denn wie bei mybuffed bisher auch, haben wir ausgeschlossen, dass die Autoblogs durch die schiere Anzahl die Blog-Übersichten flooden. Daher können die jetzt manuell freigegeben werden.


----------



## Blutraal (11. März 2015)

Mein direkt aufrufbares mybuffed Profil fand ich immer den Hauptpunkt auf Eure Seite zu schaun und rumzuklicken, alle neuen Erfolge und Items im Autoblog auf einen Blick. Auch habe ich gerne den Link weitergegeben, da es ein Überblick gab welche Chars man komplett sein eigen nennt.

 

D.h. die Funktion fällt komplett aus, außer man meldet sich im Forum an ... keine gute Entscheidung


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2015)

Mein direkt aufrufbares mybuffed Profil fand ich immer den Hauptpunkt auf Eure Seite zu schaun und rumzuklicken, alle neuen Erfolge und Items im Autoblog auf einen Blick. Auch habe ich gerne den Link weitergegeben, da es ein Überblick gab welche Chars man komplett sein eigen nennt.

 

D.h. die Funktion fällt komplett aus, außer man meldet sich im Forum an ... keine gute Entscheidung 

 

Aus technischer Sicht war das durchaus eine gute Entscheidung und wie gesagt, wichtig war dabei, dass nichts wegkommt. Sogar die Umleitungen der alten Links funktionieren in die korrekten Blogs/Galerien/Bilder.


----------



## Lemura (11. März 2015)

Nun ja...Meine Meinung zu den Autoblogs ist: Braucht keiner.

Zu Mybuffed selbst kann ich nur sagen: Das war der Todesstoss.

 

Mit der Umstellung werden noch weniger bis gar keine Blogs mehr geschrieben.

Die SB war vorher schon wie ausgestorben. Nun ist sie praktisch Hirntod.

 

Die lebhafte Community auf Buffed ist nicht mehr. Besonders seit den neuen Launch der Seite.

 

Früher grenzte sich die Seite von anderen Game-Portalen ab. Das war was besonderes. Heute nicht mehr.

Heute ist sie eines von vielen...Schade

 

mfg

Lemura


----------



## Blutraal (12. März 2015)

Ist Schade... somit werde ich das hier nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2015)

Was ist denn Schade? Dass es ein veraltetes System nicht mehr unter der Domain my.buffed.de gibt und die Funktionen alle nur umgezogen aber immer noch so vorhanden sind? oO


----------



## Blutraal (13. März 2015)

So wie ist zugänglich war vorher (direkter Link ohne sich anzumelden, Autoblog sichtbar mit Erfolgen und Items mit Mouseover) gibt es jetzt nicht mehr und das ist sehr schade...


----------



## Derulu (13. März 2015)

So wie ist zugänglich war vorher (direkter Link ohne sich anzumelden, Autoblog sichtbar mit Erfolgen und Items mit Mouseover) gibt es jetzt nicht mehr und das ist sehr schade...
 Also Mouseover ist ja immer noch da, braucht halt die Vollansicht des Blogposts, nicht nur die Kurzübersicht

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/blog/705611/entry-1975149266-neues-von-blutraal-autoblog/


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. März 2015)

Ich kann ihn verstehen.

 

Ohne im Forum eingeloggt zu sein, ist das nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## Nayfal (30. März 2015)

In den Blog-Bereich kommt man nur angemeldet? Das heißt unregistrierte Benutzer können keine Blogs lesen?

 

Irgendwie fühlt sich das neue Design steril und leer an. Als gelegentlicher Blogschreiber wars echt cool zu sehen, wer denn alles mein Profil besucht hat. Die letzten 3 veröffentlichten Blogs hatten jeweils 4 Views und 0 Kommentare. Das war vorher anders. Auch die Anzahl der Blogs ist stark zurück gegangen.

 

Das neue buffed-Design ist toll. Aber den Community-Bereich hat's massiv verschlechtert.


----------



## Lemura (3. April 2015)

Ja das stimmt. Der Community-Bereich ist seit der Designänderung praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.

Blogs schreiben lohnt sich nicht mehr, weil kaum Viewer.

Bilder in die Gallery hochladen praktisch auch nicht mehr, weil kaum Viewer.

 

Naja, genug negativ geredet von meiner Seite aus.

Ich bin jetzt auch nur noch ein stiller Leser der Seite.

 

Lebt wohl....


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2015)

Gäste können jetzt auch die Blogs sehen.


----------

